# How to find/create my perfect fursona



## paroapockinroo (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello I am fairly new to the furry fandom but I have always liked the ideas behind it.  I love ferals a lot more than human like furries but off the point I really just want to make a fursona.  I made one creature a looooooong time ago that has stuck with me throughout the many years of my life, the Paroapockinroo (a kangaroo, porcupine, lorikeet hybrid) but i never really considered it myself tho there was a special character of this species that i roleplayed.  Also, when I was younger I never roleplayed humans, always animals, and for the most part I had a knack for roleplaying (and a liking to) wolves, Paroapockinroos, and dragons and horses.  Horses have always been my all time favorite animal and the only 'furry' characters i have ever really 'officially made' were feral.  I was extremely attached to and frequently drew my neopets long ago, those were the only anthropomorphic ones  ever had, but I don't really like the idea of a fursona being a copyrighted creature, such as a neopet or a pokemon.  Currently, after actually discovering the fandom, i claimed my fursona as Lilac, an old Maiasaura character that I played frequently but she still doesn't feel like me, just a character. Also, I don't like sitting still on just one species, because I don't think one species defines me and finally, getting to my main point, I want mine to be how I act.  Sometimes, though I am 15 now, I will be at home and want to act like an animal.  My friends and family say that I jog/run a lot like a horse because I lean forward and have a smooth sort of lope, much like a horse (its actually kind of embarrasing XD i can't help it though).  When I do go around, I did so much like when I roleplayed, so leaning forward with hands up and a long stride....I guess like a dragon or velociraptor?? I love the idea of my fursona being my Paroapockinroo, Quarro, but the info behind it is a long story and I don't want her (as a character) to be anthropomorphic at all and she is kangaroo-like, meaning i would have to hop around all the time and it doesn't feel totally like me.  I hope I don't sound REALLY weird (even though I am) but as you can probably also tell, I REALLY REAAAAAAALLY want to make a fursuit.  I absolutely adore the idea of it more than anything else about the fandom so this is why I really want the character to feel like _how _I am, not just my personality. Also, I probably will only ever to be able to afford making one in my life, and my Paroapockinroo has been my icon for soooooooo long I fear if i come up with something new it won't stick as well as this animal has (which has literally been my entire life).
Soooo, with all that I would appreciate any comments on how you came up with your fursona, and maybe anything about if you actually connect and know what I mean?? XDD  Any ideas for me? Maybe something with front paws, back legs horse-like, and dragon wings???? Or should I just stay with my Paroapockinroo?? THANK YOU!


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 29, 2012)

paroapockinroo said:


> the Paroapockinroo (a kangaroo, porcupine, lorikeet hybrid) but i never really considered it myself tho there was a special character of this species that i roleplayed.


Paroapockinroo you say? That's quite an interesting species, and kinda creative, why not go for that?


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 29, 2012)

Go with your old first idea. And does it matter? You don't have to create a character for the purpose of associating it to yourself.

I never understood this about furries. Your Fursona isn't you. It's just another character you're roleplaying as. It's just similar to you in personality.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 30, 2012)

Having some flaws are an important character trait though.


----------

